# Fuentes bipolares



## super_nena (Sep 15, 2006)

hola alguien me puede decir las ventajas que supone emplear una alimentacion bipolar respecto a una unipolar con amplificador operacionales.

Se que es algo relacionado con la eliminacion de la componente continua y la ganancia.

Gracias


----------



## Dario Vega (Sep 15, 2006)

No recuerdo todo pero hay alguna relación con la utilización de la excursión de señal.

Supongamos una señal senoidal, la máxima tensión que puedes obtener es 0,7 por la mitad de la tensión de fuente, esto sale de que la etapa de salida debe excursionar entre 0 y Vcc para formar la onda completa, o sea que la tensión pico a pico máxima es la tensión de fuente. Si utilizamos una fuente partida o dual puedes duplicar la salida, o sea tienes una ganacia mayor.

Otra cosa que tiene que ver es, la señal de entrada excursiona hacia ambas polaridades (sigamos suponiendo que es senoidal), para que el amplificador pueda excursionar tanto hacia arriba como hacia abajo debes encontrar una tensión de polarización que sea la mitad de Vcc, y alli fijas tu centro de excursión. Para aislar esto del mundo exterior donde 0V no puede ser Vcc/2 se suele usar un acoplamiento capacitivo (o alguna técnica más compleja), lo que limita las aplicaciones del amplificador. Utilizando una fuente dual tu cero volt puede mantenerse teniendo un acopalmiento directo porque las etapas del amplificador pueden excursionar hacia ambas polaridades gracias a la fuente.

De todas formas hay muchas aplicaciones donde no se puede usar fuentes duales (automóviles, PCs) y se han resuelto muy bién con fuentes de una polaridad.

Espero que te sirva


----------

